# She moves out Monday



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

My WW, whom I will be divorcing in November, is moving into her own rental house April 1. It will be the first time in her life she's lived alone. I'm pretty happy about it. Of course it's difficult, and it complicates life. But it's for the best.

I'll have the kids Wednesday to Sunday evening. They'll be at their mom's Sunday night, Monday and Tuesday. My little boy just called me at work crying, saying he missed me so much. That breaks my heart. But, I get to spend a lot of time with them, more than 50%, which is great.

And now when I'm with them, I'm way more present, far more engaged with them. It's going to be hard for them. 

We will be eligible for divorce on my daughter's birthday in November - exactly 1 year since she left. I will always remember my daughter's birthday as the day she walked out on us.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow so sorry - and what a day to leave. Mine left the day after new years. You've got to wonder what is going through their heads


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sorry she chose your daughter's birthday to do that.

It will be hard for the children but it's also hard when they grow up in an unhappy household. And children pick up on things adults don't think they do.

You will come out of this stronger and better.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks folks. Yes, and she cheated for 6 months with a coke dealing hells angel. So this is certainly for the best.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Waywards often "affair down". She absolutely did.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Openminded said:


> Waywards often "affair down". She absolutely did.


WAAAAAAAAAAY down. The guy is a thug and borderline retarded. Ugly as sin too.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Then this is for the best for you & your kids. Did she get rid of him or is he still around?


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

smallsteps said:


> Then this is for the best for you & your kids. Did she get rid of him or is he still around?


He lives out of town but comes here frequently. She has sworn up and down she has nothing to do with him. I told her (and him) that if he's in her life in ANY capacity, I will sue for full custody of my kids. And I will win.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I would figure you will under those circumstances. As a mother I would think the first priority would be the kids safty


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

smallsteps said:


> I would figure you will under those circumstances. As a mother I would think the first priority would be the kids safty


Clearly it wasn't as she was banging this thug for 6 months. He was her first priority. That's why I'm divorcing her. I sure hope she gets her priorities straight, or she'll lose custody altogether.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Sometimes I just don't get it. Well - just protect your kids & yourself


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

smallsteps said:


> Sometimes I just don't get it. Well - just protect your kids & yourself


You betcha.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, she's gone. Just got a text that she was crying while locking the door for the last time, and "a million times, sorry".

It's going to be weird for the days the kids aren't there. The dog won't be either - she goes where the kids go.

Weird...


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Just hang in there


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Change the locks and enjoy your new life.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, it will be strange for a little while but you will adjust.

And you have time for yourself.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope it works out for you. Your story is somewhat out of the ordinary for this thread in that you seem to have adjusted to her leaving quicker and easier than some of us dealing with a WS.

Good for you and keep leading the way,
Stretch


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks all. Yes - it was odd, but I'm OK and I certainly don't miss her, not at all. I like the quiet.

Calling her house to say goodnight to the kids last night was tough - first time doing that. 

The house is so free of clutter now! My mom and dad are coming over tonight and we're all going to decorate the house a bit. Should be fun. The kids might like that.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Hope it works out for you. Your story is somewhat out of the ordinary for this thread in that you seem to have adjusted to her leaving quicker and easier than some of us dealing with a WS.
> 
> Good for you and keep leading the way,
> Stretch


The level of her betrayal was so profound, it killed any love I had for her. I deserve better and I know it - and that makes it all a bit easier to take. It's still painful at times though. I cried a lot last night after talking to my kids.


----------

